# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Личностное развитие >  Где можно заказать дипломную работу?

## Сергей Петров

Может кто подскажет сайт или блог через который можно заказать дипломную работу?

----------


## Анатолий Валерьевич

Такого рода информацию лучше всего будет искать на крупных сайтах про образование.

----------


## Дмитрий Остапов

Если вас интересует информация про, то где можно заказать дипломную работу то могу вам посоветовать обратить внимание на крупнейший EDUCATION-HELPER сервис в Беларуси https://z4.by/uslugi/diplom на котором вы можете купить дипломную работу или курсовую. Вам просто нужно оставить заявку на сайте и с вами свяжутся для уточнения нужной информации.

----------

